# Re-Load



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Just picked up a little something to wreck mailboxes with


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uh oh... Watch out everybody. Chubz got some ammo today.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a pretty picture


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Some great smokes in that aresenal


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

mmmmm VSG enchantments


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

maxnmisty435 said:


> mmmmm VSG enchantments


what he said ^^^^


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

You could do some heavy damage with that load!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^ What they said!:dribble:Sweet score Chubz!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Go get em Chubz---Make em cry like little babies!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow that is some serious heavy artillery...everyone should be on the lookout.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

there are some beasts in there....but they are a beasts cigars


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Somebody is gonna get hurt real bad!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

JonDot said:


> Somebody is gonna get hurt real bad!


my votes for you to....get hurt real bad !


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

redbeard said:


> my votes for you to....get hurt real bad !


You better hush,I still have your address you know!:brick:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Someone is gonna get it bad....those vsg's can do some heavy damage


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

those 777's are good


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice pickup, especially the VSG's. They look so yummy.:dribble:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great looking little pack you got there
thats gonna hurt


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Watch out those VSG's and RP Summer's can do some damage!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Um...yeah...that will do some damage!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE re-load!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like some heavy artillery.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wooooooooweee what a reload indeed! Take cover everyone!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

My address is :lol:

You have wrecked my mailbox enough! Give'em hell Chubz


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow thats some great "amenution" you pickt up!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> ^^^^^ What they said!:dribble:Sweet score Chubz!


same here!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Heavy duty ammo there. Very nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful selection of cigars! I didn't know Ashton made a midget cigar like that! Pretty cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some great looking smoking treasures!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang, those VSGs and 777s are looking mighty tasty. Nice Ammo.


----------

